# I think I may have hypnotised her today....



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

she just sat, with him, there in front of me, with an intent sort of look on her face....mind you it may have been that she was staring at my sandwich.......which was peanut butter. A particular fav of hers.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you talking about your dog?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

possibly.....



edited to demonstrate who it were, loik


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

This one likes cheese


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

my favourite distraction is to wipe some peanut butter on the top of her nose, and watch her struggles to lick it off. :lol: :lol:


and speaking of struggles, its time to struggle off to Seaford Head to exercise them both. Back in about 1 1/2 hours then :roll:


----------

